# When to seperate bucks from mother? How long for?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey I have three separate litters in with my mothers and their sisters atm. There are two days between them. The oldest is 4 weeks on wednesday, the middle litter is 4 weeks on thursday, and the youngest are 4 weeks on friday. Which day should I separate the bucks out from the does? I know with short lifespans even a few days can make a difference but I do not want them to impregnate their mothers or sisters! Technically I could separate each litter individually but I was worried that they would have formed bonds with each other and this might end up stressing them out! Also, how long can I keep the bucks in the same cage for? I do not fancy buying 7 more cages as this should be my first and last time breeding (if I can stay away!!). Thanks for your help!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I take out males at 5 weeks, but i know people who do it at 4 weeks. My boys stay tougher untill i pick which one im keeping which is normaly befor 8weeks. Then the extra boys get moved on.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh ok thats fine then! I will seperate on Friday. I really really want to keep my buck Tommy but I am not sure if I have space for another one! I might see if my boyfriend will fall in love with him this weekend and take him for me =D 
One more question. Last night and a couple of nights previously I keep hearing distressed squeaking and when I look there are usually two of the mice 'rough and tumbling' and chasing eachother around the cage. None of them have any marks or cuts but I was wondering what they were doing. Is it play fighting or them practising mating or what? 
Thanks


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

They are probably asserting their dominance, or it may be the mother just putting the young in their places.

Sometimes i get my babies trying to pinch food off the older mice too and that can sometimes cause scraps.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

So I shouldnt worry too much about them getting hurt then?
It is usually two babies I think.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Its pretty evident when mice are fighting, as they won't stop until the other mouse is either out of the tank, or dead. They can be very noisy at times, but if they're getting on for a majority of the time they're together than there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Great thanks very much =) Will stop getting up at 4am to check they are OK then!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

If its happening even more at night, then thats pretty normal as mice are mostly nocturnal and become very active and noisy at night.

Just be glad you don't have rats! I used to breed them and they were in the loft above my bedroom, it sounded like someone was being murdered up there some nights! :roll:


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Haha awww. I have started putting them into the bathroom instead of my bedroom at night because every time one squeaks I jump out of bed automatically because I am scared they are hurt! Must be a maternal instinct or something! I cannot physically sleep through it.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have pet or American type mice, it's good to separate them at the 4 week mark. If they're show/English type, some breeders will put off until 6 weeks. Since they're only 2 days apart at max, I think you'll be fine with Friday, like you said. If it's always 2 boys fighting, you might have some problems already. Just be aware of how your mice are doing. It will be pretty clear when the fights are serious.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Nope its been a mixture of girls and boys! I will go for friday =) I dont *think* it is violent fighting. I will keep an eye on them! I hold all the babies daily so should be obvious


----------

